# Horned Nerite Snails



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

I checked aquabid and there was only one person selling them. I can't find them in my area but i'm very much considering getting a few of these cuties. Does anyone know where the best place or person to get/buy them from? 

I'm now up to 4 happy Nerites. 1 zebra and 3 tracked. I would very much like to add some of these to my water babies at of course a reasonable price.

I'm in California if that matters.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Bob's Tropical Plants has a good variety of them. The shipping may be kind of high if you're only getting snails.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ebay amazon aquabid those are some good place . Some one in eBay have free shipping


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you! I never thought to check Amazon.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I have two little horned nerites that I got on ebay almost a year ago and they are still going strong. Ebay seems to have the most reasonable prices.


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

I had actually given up on finding any horned/thorned Nerites locally. Today i had promised my daughter I'd take her to the mall and then petco in the next town over. She was thinking of getting herself a Nerite to go with the name Monster. We are kinda tired of our local Petsmart and their rough handling of our new pets and the variety. We took a look at what they had and while i was looking for the tank with the Nerite i noticed a tiny little thing that was black and yellow. Then took the time to look at the rest of the tank. They had the horned Nerites i've been looking for!!! I was speechless and so excited... I bought 4 of them for 1.99$ each and two beautiful bundles of anacharis! I'm thinking of going back and getting a couple more. I'm now the proud owner of 3 black and yellow and 1 brownish/black (dubbed Monster) horned Nerite! The dark one has a hole in his shell but i couldn't leave him behind.  other then that petco delivered today. Oh and ALL the fish looked healthy and happy. I loved seeing them that way!


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

We proudly welcome Monster, Dozer, Teensy, and Crawl!!


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Yay good for you! I've never seen horned nerites at any of our local chain pet stores. Petsmart has the black/olive ones sometimes and that's it. I will now keep checking Petco and see if any come our way.

I think we need pictures!!!


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is a picture of all my snail babies minus one. My zebra Nerite Flash has become tank mates with Kaeto and are getting along pretty good. No aggression so far. The brownish one and the black and yellow ones are the new horned Nerite additions. Although i doubt Teensy is a horned Nerite. Her shell is shiny and smooth. No matter though, she's adorable.

I know you can't tell what sex they are but we tend to assign a gender in our house for the snails. lol


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Love them! Adorable. Especially Teensy . They look exactly like my Buzz and Bumble. Have had them for about a year, and they don't get much bigger. But they are all over the tank for sure! I also have a black one like Monster ~ he's grown quite a bit. Grows a section of olive shell, then another section of black, and so on.... such fun!

I also really like your two bigger ones. The brown ones with the black lines/dashes. They are very cool! I've been wanting one or two of those but they just don't sell them anywhere around here.

Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

The bigger ones I do believe are called Tiger Nerites and we picked them up at Petsmart. The Zebra and Tiger seem to be the ones Petsmart ALWAYS get in. Every time I see they got a new shipment I check them out. lol I can't help it they're so cute. The two you are referring to are Zipper and Sookie. Sookie is the largest Nerite I have to date. And Zipper I had to argue with my 11 year old to name her that. She wanted to name her Monster truck because of the track markings and I wanted to name her Zipper. Hence why we had to get one to suit the name Monster lol

But, yea, I would suggest checking Petsmart or Petco. Every once in a while I think our WalMart gets them. but I can't say for certain if yours will.

Good luck finding you one!


----------

